# Its a long shot !!!



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There have been lots of discussion about how people feel when leaving their dogs to go on holiday, or indeed how they feel whilst they are away, one such thread leading to Karens enterprising new doggy venture. This unfortunately is just too far away from us 
This is where the long shot comes in ..... just wondered if anyone would consider a doggy holiday swap, you know that your dogs would be looked after in a homely environment, with other dogs, being fed whatever you would normally feed them with like minded owners and also making a considerable saving into the bargain. A fortnights stay for us would cost around £450 . Just thought it was worth a mention and to put some feelers out


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Karen if you take the boat from Plymouth and i ............. (don't know where Halifax is, how dreadful!!!) take a boat from HUll?????? it could work. It is a fantastic idea, I see a new form of MumsNet emerging here to puppy swap. xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do people swap babies on Mumsnet lol.... I think Amanda will be snatching me up on the offer as well


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so on the wrong side of the pond!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh just Googled it, it's a building society! The AA showed me where it is, so I was in the right ball park.

Just thought about the price you quoted for 2 weeks - here it would be £168 for 2 weeks!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Do people swap babies on Mumsnet lol.... I think Amanda will be snatching me up on the offer as well


With Amanda a house plus dog swap could be the answer - you see I am expanding your new business already. Texas for a couple of weeks could be good in the spring, a bit hot in high summer (we did have a member there).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

TOTALLY COME TO CANADA!!!!!! lol I will go to the UK in an instant!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it's a brilliant idea Karen


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes I think its a great idea, infact I found a website a long time ago that did a similar thing - you offered your pet sitting services in your local area - will have to try and find it?!!!

But it could work on here easily - people just need to say if and when they need a dog sitter and I'm sure someone local to them would offer if they can?

I've just dog sat my friends lab, Jake for a few days. Eddie and Jake had a lovely time - infact Jake sulked and slept when he went home - they tired each other out so much! They are both only dogs so it was good for them to do some doggy bonding 

I suppose you would have to check their pet insurance in case something happened if they are with someone else? Not sure how that works?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brilliant idea...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it's a good idea


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

What a gr8 idea


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, we've been doing this for friends and family for a lot of years, it gaves us dog contact without commitment. However the last holiday dog we had was a Cockapoo and I just missed him so much. As I now work from home this seemed the ideal time to get our first dog together. We will carry on providing the dogs get on OK.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Fabulous idea - my doggy care has been fantastic but the cost is huge!


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Certainly food for thought there Karen - and I live just the other side of the Pennines from you.


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Fantastic idea, I am definately up for it.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jane said:


> Fantastic idea, I am definately up for it.


Maybe there's scope for helping each other out in the future ... I am in Dorking not far from you.


----------



## wrighty (Jul 15, 2011)

Very good idea, like it
Gail


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not near anyone


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I'm not near anyone


Ah then you need to book a holiday close to another ILMC member! How does Surrey sound?!!

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a cousin in Camberley


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

There's always sunny Lancashire - it isn't all like Coronation Street, y'know! Lots of beautiful countryside in N. Lancs and Bury black puddings and tripe in the south.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Karen, it's a fab idea and I hope there's someone that you can try it out with. As you know I've just returned from a week away while I piad for Obi to go to a dog sitter but it wasn't cheap. It was worth the money as he had a great time and was spoilt rotten but a swap arrangement with a like minded cockapoo owner would have been even better!

Clare
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Even longer shot .... going on holiday for a fortnight from Feb 4th next year, anyone up for having my two and I can do you a fortnight whenever .... I'll owe you 4 weeks if you've only got one ........
Ps not expecting 100's of replies  just thought it was worth crossing off before booking else where x x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I would love to look after dogs, but I can imagine my mum would be the one home with them alone half the time haha & i'm sure she wouldn't appreciate it  
I also just noticed that 'wrighty-Gail' you're from Wakefield! That is so close to where I live, my boyfriend lives in Normanton & I live near Knottingley/Ferrybridge (Byram). Can't believe there is someone that close  Myy dad works in Wakefield everyday


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Even longer shot .... going on holiday for a fortnight from Feb 4th next year, anyone up for having my two and I can do you a fortnight whenever .... I'll owe you 4 weeks if you've only got one ........
> Ps not expecting 100's of replies  just thought it was worth crossing off before booking else where x x


Oh, I'd really love to do it, but I go into the office three days a week and I'm not sure my children's nanny would be too thrilled at the idea of three dogs on the other days!

If you've ever got a week away, that might be more manageable!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Karen, if you lived nearer, you know I would! Would you consider splitting them up or do you really want to keep them together?


----------

